# Magnum BabyCountryside pellet stove - Hopper Fire & Weird Auger Jam - Help!



## Don2222 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hello

I have another friend with a Magnum Baby Countryside.
It has the igniter and was working well until the hopper fire!

Here is what I found.
The Hi limit switch tripped so I reset it. No problem.
Then I tried to fire it. The auger ran for a few secs then stopped and it would not feed pellets.
So I checked the vacuum switch, low limit switch and igniter. They were all fine.
Started again and the same problem. Auger motor check fine but it ran into the long bolt stop and then JAMMED!
So I cleared the pellets from the hopper and found this really weird PROBLEM!

The hopper sheet metal on the back side of the hopper comes down to almost the auger shaft. The auger somehow got in back of the sheet metal lifting it up some and then could go no further and Jammed solid. I removed the motor stop bolt and backed the auger out to free the jam. But every time the back tip of the auger fin gets to the edge of the sheet metal it tries to go under it and jams! Weird!

*Can anyone post a pic and check if their auger clears easily? Is there a bushing that melted? I have not seen an exploded parts view. Is there one?*

Please see pic below that has two red arrows that show the edge of the sheet metal and the two Yellow arrows that show the edge for the bottom fin on the auger.
Click to Enlarge

Also tried to get the auger motor set screw out. I believe it loosens by turning Counter ClockWise with the allen wrench held by vise grip pliers but it was frozen solid!
*Has Anyone got this out? Did you use heat?*


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Apr 21, 2012)

Don,

Fire does funny things to metal it can expand and deflect it, it can cause fasteners to distort (seizing them up) and even seams to open up.  You might have to use an extraction bit on the set screw if several attempts with penetrate, time, and nudging don't do the job.


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 21, 2012)

I agree with Smokey. That steel is some funny colors. Annealing can do funny things to steel and the parts that connect it.

I will see if my buddy can snap a pic tomorrow. Its cold here tonight and I know his Baby is running. Forum member CWR and Jrsdws also have Baby Countrysides. Maybe PM them?? Otherwise, I will try and get a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 21, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> I agree with Smokey. That steel is some funny colors. Annealing can do funny things to steel and the parts that connect it.
> 
> I will see if my buddy can snap a pic tomorrow. Its cold here tonight and I know his Baby is running. Forum member CWR and Jrsdws also have Baby Countrysides. Maybe PM them?? Otherwise, I will try and get a pic tomorrow.


 
Thanks Dexter
Still warm here so no heat needed tonight but the cold is headed this way!
I will check with the others if they do not see this thread.

Pelpro uses Nylon Auger Bushings, so I really need to know what Magnum uses!
See > https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...tic-which-do-u-have-how-do-u-lubricate.86208/


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello

I do not see a bushing, there is alot of play in the Auger.

Could it be the bushing melted? Which one of these is it?

From https://www.americanenergysystems.com/hardware.cfm
$12.00 Bushing (set), Auger 


Models: MagnuM Avent DC, MagnuM Baby Countryside AC, MagnuM Baby Countryside DC, MagnuM Essex DC, MagnuM T40 Fireplace Insert AC, MagnuM T40 Fireplace Insert DC, MagnuM T40 Queen Ann Leg Unit AC, MagnuM T40 Queen Ann Leg Unit DC, MagnuM Winchester AC, MagnuM Winchester AC Fireplace Insert, MagnuM Winchester DC, MagnuM Winchester DC Fireplace Insert

$7.00 P1178 Bushing, Delron, Plastic 


Models: MagnuM 6500 Furnace, MagnuM 7500 Furnace, MagnuM Baby Countryside AC, MagnuM Baby Countryside DC, MagnuM Countryside Fireplace Insert, MagnuM Countryside Pedestal, MagnuM Countryside Queen Ann Leg Unit, MagnuM Winchester AC, MagnuM Winchester AC Fireplace Insert, MagnuM Winchester DC, MagnuM Winchester DC Fireplace Insert


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello

Found more info on the Magnum Baby CountrySide Auger motor bushing.

from > http://www.americanenergysystems.com/Stock/LibraryFiles/t-0068babywinchestertroubleshooting1.pdf
Auger Motor- The auger motor is located at the base of the auger. The motor is held on be
one set screw to the auger. *There are two bushings on the auger system- one is a bronze*
*bushing located at the top and a delron bushing at the base.* The long bolt next to the auger
motor is meant to act as a stop for the motor. In case of an auger jam the bolt can be
removed to release tension on the motor/auger.
The auger motor does not receive varying voltage- it is either on or off. The on/off time will
vary depending on heat setting. The auger motor for the MagnuM Baby Countryside and
MagnuM Winchester is the same as the fuel stirrer motor on the MagnuM Countryside. If
the auger motor isn’t running check the high limit snap disk, voltage going to the motor,
obstructions in the auger, the vacuum/pressure switch, and continuity of the wiring harness.
If the auger motor is run on a high heat setting and if there isn’t proper air circulation the
motor will overheat and shut off. It is important to have adequate air flow in the room that
the stove is operating in, if not the heat will not transfer to other areas of the home.


----------



## jrsdws (Apr 23, 2012)

Don - Here is a pic of my Baby auger and surrounding sheetmetal.


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 23, 2012)

jrsdws said:


> Don - Here is a pic of my Baby auger and surrounding sheetmetal.


 
Thanks so much jrsdws

Did you ever remove the Auger motor? If so was it hard to remove the hex head set screw from the collar?

Is that a plastic Delron bushing I see?
See Yellow arrow in my copy of your pic below.


----------



## jrsdws (Apr 23, 2012)

Nope never done that. Mines only been in service since November.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Apr 23, 2012)

it looks like the back wall of the hopper is warped. hard to say for sure the pic is a bit blurry. the auger looks to be contained in the hopper itself and part of that back wall seems to have bowed out into the path of the auger. i'd look to see if there is a way to mnister it back into position and maybe apply a few tack welds to hold it.(bear in mind i am having issues decyphering whats what with a stove i have never looked at, was just going back and forth between the OPs photo and the "intact" photo from another poster)


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 24, 2012)

stoveguy2esw said:


> it looks like the back wall of the hopper is warped. hard to say for sure the pic is a bit blurry. the auger looks to be contained in the hopper itself and part of that back wall seems to have bowed out into the path of the auger. i'd look to see if there is a way to mnister it back into position and maybe apply a few tack welds to hold it.(bear in mind i am having issues decyphering whats what with a stove i have never looked at, was just going back and forth between the OPs photo and the "intact" photo from another poster)


 
Hi Mike
I bent the sheet metal back so it is flat but the problem is that the weight of the Auger motor pulls the last blade on the auger down so it scrapes the hopper and gets stuck when it hits the very edge of the back sheet metal.

I can push the motor up and it will clear the sheet metal edge but there is nothing there to hold it that way. I do not see any bushing so I am wondering if that was what holds it up and if it was lost in the Hopper Fire?


----------



## Don2222 (May 5, 2012)

Hello

Well Success at last!

Using the tips here!
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...uger-motor-shaft-set-screw-from-collar.86332/

I wire brushed the set screw and put the PB Blaster penetrating oil on and soaked it over night!
Then I purchased the 5/32" allen socket in a set for $12 for a 3/8" ratchet.
The next morning with that additional torque with the 3/8" ratchet I popped it very easily!
The motor came right off, then after unbolting the auger plate that came off, then the auger had to be carefully unscrewed from the hopper.

The hopper fire did indeed completely melt the bushing. This bushing holds the auger up off the auger bushing plate and above the back sheet metal piece in the hopper. Also there was no brass bushing on the tip so I added that also.

So after installing the bushings the auger turned fine manually and then with the motor back on the auger ran fine with the AC test cord. My fiend fired up the unit and it worked fine! !

See pics of dead stove and auger below
click on pic to see all of it!
From Hopper Fire to Fix, the Magnum Baby CountrySide story has a happy ending!


----------



## smwilliamson (May 6, 2012)

You were lucky. The feed tube is cast aluminum, that usually melts too.


----------



## Don2222 (May 6, 2012)

smwilliamson said:


> You were lucky. The feed tube is cast aluminum, that usually melts too.


 
The plastic handle in the hopper lid completely melted! LOL Everything else was fine!

So I suggested that the 1' vertical rise outside venting was a large contributor to the problem. Especially when the owner's manual does not even recommend outside vertical venting in colder climates!

See text I circled in red below!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (May 8, 2012)

Don,

Did you check into a combustion blower and burn pot upgrade for the Baby.

The owner has got to pay attention to the build up in the stove, regardless of anything else done.


----------



## DexterDay (May 8, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Don,
> 
> Did you check into a combustion blower and burn pot upgrade for the Baby.
> 
> The owner has got to pay attention to the build up in the stove, regardless of anything else done.



Agree. That stove, in bone stock form (regardless of venting) that stove burns sub-par at best....

More air makes for a better burn. The airwash trick isn't that bad. But adding the blower and mod'ing the pot (closing holes) or getting the pot designed for pellets (and pluggin a row in front and back of it too  ) helps tremendously.


----------



## Don2222 (May 8, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Don,
> 
> Did you check into a combustion blower and burn pot upgrade for the Baby.
> 
> The owner has got to pay attention to the build up in the stove, regardless of anything else done.


 
This stove has the igniter and seems a little more up to date. I checked the burn pot and it was the pellet pot with no upper holes. I also put in the airwash fix so the fire was more lively. I also gave a report of what needed to be fixed. My friend also wants me to come back sometime before next winter and put in the remote On/Off switch from his house like I have in my shed. He really like that idea!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (May 8, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> This stove has the igniter and seems a little more up to date. I checked the burn pot and it was the pellet pot with no upper holes. I also put in the airwash fix so the fire was more lively. I also gave a report of what needed to be fixed. My friend also wants me to come back sometime before next winter and put in the remote On/Off switch from his house like I have in my shed. He really like that idea!


 
Just crossing the t's etc... too many things can fall through the cracks. But these stoves still need to be paid attention to and a lot of folks either can't or don't.


----------



## Don2222 (May 8, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Just crossing the t's etc... too many things can fall through the cracks. But these stoves still need to be paid attention to and a lot of folks either can't or don't.


 
Yes, Smokey you are 100% correct.

Unfortunately for people who are not Techno Stove Geeks like us, they have limited time and money. I certainly helped alot by fixing it and giving a full knowledge report. So I hope that some of these issues will be fixed so it won't get fried next winter!


----------



## smoke show (May 8, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Techno Stove Geeks like us...


 
Count me out of that club too.


----------



## DexterDay (May 8, 2012)

smoke show said:


> Count me out of that club too.



Im out of that one too...


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (May 9, 2012)

Don,

I have plenty of time but on the money side I'm trying to get through not depleting my stash at a rapid rate, that would require I do something gainful and pay more income taxes, they have wasted enough of what they have bled from me all ready.  Would rather spend it for materials to make or grow stuff to feed the inner bear. 

I also have exactly one stove and don't have any desire to play the fix'em up game you are playing (shed building got old years ago and I'd have to build a place to play with them in).  I find the devices to be simple and, in some cases, somewhat poorly thought out, however, that is a matter for another day.


----------



## Don2222 (May 9, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Don,
> 
> I have plenty of time but on the money side I'm trying to get through not depleting my stash at a rapid rate, that would require I do something gainful and pay more income taxes, they have wasted enough of what they have bled from me all ready. Would rather spend it for materials to make or grow stuff to feed the inner bear.
> 
> I also have exactly one stove and don't have any desire to play the fix'em up game you are playing (shed building got old years ago and I'd have to build a place to play with them in). I find the devices to be simple and, in some cases, somewhat poorly thought out, however, that is a matter for another day.


 
Good Luck David

Hope yo can make some money, that is exactly why I am doing this and so far I have made some money but need to do alot more!


----------

